# -29.  ?
.    ?     -29,       ,    ,       (((        ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

**,       , :        "".    ,   ,     .   -29    ,          .   ,            .     -15.

----------


## //

> .    ?     -29,       ,    ,       (((


29    : 
http://j-glance.narod.ru

----------

?   ,       .    .      -2.    -3.       -29?

----------


## Svetishe

> -2.    -3.


   .     ?   ?    ?

----------

1  .
 -  ,   .

----------


## -

,     ,             .    .

----------


## Svetishe

:Wow:   -?    ,      .

----------

. -  -     -     ?

----------


## -

.

----------

.-     .       (   -  .)    .   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,   (    :Stick Out Tongue: )    .

----------

!      ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

, , , ,  ....

----------


## =)

,           08 10 -      ???      ?

----------

